# Double Diamond and Verymilya Farms Sale



## JWC sr. (Aug 20, 2010)

For those of you that need me to look at specific horses for you while I am here in Indiana at the sale let me know via PM or email and we will get it done for you.

Just got into Indiana and looked the horses over, there are some really good shetlands and mini's in this sale. For those of you that have requested information on individual lots, I will get back with you later today before the preview this evening to see if you need additional information!!!


----------

